# Parkplatz für 10 Tage in Oberstdorf?



## Shimanitou (19. Juli 2005)

Wo in Oberstdorf kann man sein Auto für 10 Tage abstellen?
Ich habe nur eine alte Karre, also keine besonderen Ansprüche an den Parkplatz. Legal und kostenlos sollte er halt sein.
Oder gibt's im ganzen Ort nur Parkverbotszonen und kostenpflichtige Grossparkplätze?

Danke für jeden Tip!

Gruss


----------



## nimmersatt (19. Juli 2005)

ich hab keine Ahnung was die Oberstdorfer machen, wenn da 10 Tage ein Auto steht (nicht daß du eine Anzeige wg. illegaler Entsorgung bekommst), aber auf dem Weg ins Rappenalptal kurz nach der Skiflugschanze ist links massig Platz (am  "Stundenstein" )
steht halt direkt an der Strasse und in der Pampa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shimanitou (20. Juli 2005)

nimmersatt schrieb:
			
		

> ...nicht daß du eine Anzeige wg. illegaler Entsorgung bekommst...


Ne ne, sind alle Stempel drauf.



			
				nimmersatt schrieb:
			
		

> steht halt direkt an der Strasse und in der Pampa


Wäre auch kein Problem, dem Auto graust's vor nix.


So ne kleine Nebenstrasse in Bahnhofsnähe, wo's parken erlaubt ist, gibt's nicht - oder?

Gruss


----------



## TomasS (20. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

vor kurzem habe ich auch einen Parkplatz in Oberstdorf gesucht der mich nichts gekostet hätte(und das nur für einen Tag). Ich hab`s dann letztendlich aufgegeben, und bin nach Fischen zurückgefahren, wo am Sportgelände Stellflächen für Langzeitparker ausgewiesen sind. Wobei natürlich "Langzeitparker" ein dehnbarer Begriff darstellt.

Gruß
Tomas


----------



## lagobiker (20. Juli 2005)

Shimanitou schrieb:
			
		

> So ne kleine Nebenstrasse in Bahnhofsnähe, wo's parken erlaubt ist, gibt's nicht - oder?
> Gruss


Anscheinend fährst mit der Bahn zurück nach O. - 
dann löse das Ticket vorher und Du kannst problemlos auf bahneigenem Parkplatz hinstellen.

Ansonsten sind kostenfrei:
Talstation Söllereckbahn (sehr gross, nachts beleuchtet)
Parkplatz Höllwieslift (mitten im Wald und einsam)
Stellflächen am Stundenstein (direkt an der Strasse Fellhornbahn)
Tennishalle (gegenüber Campingplatz Ri Rubi)

im Ort selber schlecht, alles "verkehrsberuhigt" -
somit nur auf markierten Stellplätzen - und die kosten.

LB


----------



## Shimanitou (20. Juli 2005)

lagobiker schrieb:
			
		

> ... löse das Ticket vorher und Du kannst problemlos auf bahneigenem Parkplatz hinstellen.


Schwierig, denn mir geht's da wie dem Jan, ich weis nicht recht ob ich "gute Beine" hab und wie lange die bis Riva brauchen  ;-)





			
				lagobiker schrieb:
			
		

> ....im Ort selber schlecht, alles "verkehrsberuhigt" -
> somit nur auf markierten Stellplätzen - und die kosten.


 Sowas ähnliches hab ich mir schon fast gedacht.



Gruss


----------



## sipemue (27. Juli 2005)

hallo,
da ich gerade auch auf der Suche nach einem Parkplatz bin und mein Auto eben nicht irgendwo und irgendwie abstellen möchte, bin ich hierauf im www gestoßen:
http://www.umweltfreundlich.de/index.shtml?parken2

Vielleicht hilft es jmd weiter ...


----------



## Shimanitou (9. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe mein Fahrzeug für 10 Tage an der Tennishalle (gegenüber Campingplatz Ri Rubi) abgestellt. Danke für den Tip.
Bei unserer Rückkehr vom Transalp stand ein Oldie  neben meinem 19jährigem, der hatte noch einige Jährchen mehr auf dem Buckel; beide unbeschadet. 

Gruss


----------



## Eva_Renchtal (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebe Bikergemeinde,

gerade habe ich auf dem Touristenbüro in Oberstdorf angerufen, wo ich die Auskunft bekam, dass es keine kostenlosen Parkplätze gibt und dass man nur auf P1 und P2 am Ortseingang 14 Tage parken darf (5 pro Tag) Alle anderen Parkplätze wären nur für eine Parkdauer von max. 7 Tagen zugelassen. 
Kennt ihr eine günstigere Alternative in Oberstdorf?

Viele Grüße, Eva


----------



## Ralf_K (26. Juli 2012)

Parken in Oberstdorf ist kein Problem! Fahr einfach in Richtung Fellhorn-Bahn. Da kommen einige kostenlose Parkplätze auf der rechten Seite (z.B. der Parkplatz an einem Schlepplift).
Ggf. mal vorher kurz in Maps anschauen, ist aber eigentlich gut zu finden.

Gruß
  Ralf


----------



## Eva_Renchtal (30. Juli 2012)

Danke Ralf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (31. Juli 2012)

ich parke immer unten am Söllereck. Da ist massig Platz und es stört sicher niemanden.


----------

